# Afternoon Snow Goose Hunt Video



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Had a lot of issues with the conversion of the video to Youtube so this one isn't exactly the best footage, but it's funny as heck when Scott takes a goose in the nuts.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am still laughing on this one.

Sorry Delta....but that is funny right there.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice relaxing video until the nutcracker! Thanks for putting it up Chris.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice....now you got me want to go shoot some snows.....


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice hunt guys!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice vid Chris, getting hit in the nuts by a falling goose OUCH!!
That slew looks very familiar to me with that old road across it


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

brobones said:


> Nice vid Chris, getting hit in the nuts by a falling goose OUCH!!
> That slew looks very familiar to me with that old road across it


It's bone dry now.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Yep but south of there I got a few roosters this year..


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Funny


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That was one of my favorite hunts from that trip! Great memories Chris and Scott! :beer:


----------



## NDfieldHunter38 (Dec 23, 2007)

Funny as hell, I think it should be a sticky


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice videos Chris. I am counting the days till spring.


----------

